# How many RCI Points do I need?



## meamo (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm trying to do some research into the various point based systems and I'm trying to get a sense of how many RCI points is "enough".  I currently have a RCI weeks membership, so I have a good idea of what 20, 30, or 60 TPU's can buy.  But how many points would be needed to trade into a 2BR in a given area during its peak times (say Orlando during a school break, Myrtle Beach in the summer, DVC anytime, etc)?  Thank you!


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 24, 2015)

A quick search for generic 2 bedroom during June 2015 showed between about 50,000 and about 80,000 RCI Points for 7 nights.

Jim


----------



## Elan (Apr 26, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> A quick search for generic 2 bedroom during June 2015 showed between about 50,000 and about 80,000 RCI Points for 7 nights.
> 
> Jim


This has been my experience as well.  Around 60k gets a 2br red week most places. In very high demand areas, I've spent up to 90k for 2br prime weeks.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dominidude (Apr 26, 2015)

Refer to the RCI Points directory of Affiliated Resorts document for exact points needed for each resort.
See link to Resort Directory Points Chart


Also, you can go to RCI.com, click on the Resort directory, and for each resort you will see a "Resort Points Grid" link under the "Resort Details" tab.

As someone else mentioned, for most areas during peak season, 80k points would be enough for one week.


----------

